# 46Gal african cichlid tank makeover



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Technically this isn't really a planted tank, rather a tank with some plants.

Here's the picture of this tank previously

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1735&d=1217311618

Here's the new picture now

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1865&stc=1&d=1220706120

Also, notice the stand has been refinished. It was over-painted with white when I got it, so I took the paints off (what a pain, buy the circa xxxx brand, save time and effort) then put polyurethane black stain which is closer to original finish.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1866&stc=1&d=1220706120

The plants are - Java Ferns (Walmart) and plantlets on rocks or wedged in between rocks, Anubias (Mr. Fishes), Limnophila sessiliflora (xxBrandonxx), Hygro polly Ceylon (xxBrandonxx), Java fern windelov (Kevdawg).

I traded the big boys with the little ones you see in the picture. Very soon I'll have the same problem as before, fishes outgrowing the tank. I plan to find a bigger one, hopefully around 120G, and probably won't have much plants by then when the little ones grow and start eating them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what a change!  Really looks nice


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like the after! The stand looks awesome, too.


----------

